#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Dj meubel

## DJ_marc

HEY ik heb laatst een paar foto's gemaakt van me oude dj meubel en ik wou jullie mening even vragen

http://groups.msn.com/djmeubels/djma...nw?albumlist=2

dit is het album op een groep van msn

----------


## dabassman

Die kabels die in je meubel gaan vind ik persoonlijk erg lelijk. Probeer er volgende keer een doekje voor te hange. Voor de rest is het een leuk meubel.

Groet Bas

----------


## Fritz

Ziet er wel aardig uit, maar je had beter die kabels voor je langs naar beneden kunnen laten gaan. 
Dan heb jij er misschien wel last van, maar je klant niet! Het staat dan een stuk netter. Mooi een opzetstukje op je meubel maken, zodat mensen niet makkelijk de kabeltjes zien enzo...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Misschien in het tafelblad zelf bovenin een paar kleine gaten maken waar je je snoeren door kan laten vallen. Die gaten voor kun je misschien leuk opvullen met een paar gekleurde gloeilampjes  :Wink:

----------


## pro`d`user

Die kabels zien er inderdaad niet uit, het idee van jurjen vind ik wel een goed idee.
Ik neem aan dat je dit niet gaat vervoeren?

----------


## MSSS

Waarom zou hij dat niet gaan vervoeren? het ziet eruit dat het gewoon losse delen zijn.

----------


## DJ_marc

ja oke is geef jullie gelijk dat het niet mooi staat maar dat waren we helemaal vergeten weg te werken.

maar wat jurjen zei kan ik wel een gaan proberen.

en ja ik heb het 1 keer vervoerd maar kijk het zijn 8 meubelplaten die aan elkaar komen door ringentjes en oogjes. ik vond dat zelf een makelijke oplossing.
en als ik die 8 meubelplaten heb staan dan komt daar een lange meubelplaat boven op en die is volgens mij uit me hoofd 1.40 M lang.

maar wat hebben jullie nou voor meubel want deze is zeer groot want ik heb namelijk geen busje.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik heb een dikke tafel waar me cd-spelers en mixer in verzonken zijn. Onder deze flightcase kan ik 4 poten schroeven (met de hand). De deksel kan ik m.b.v. een hulpstuk (met m'n logo erop) gebruiken om de voorkant af te dekken, zodat niemand die t*ringzooi snoeren ziet.
Daarnaast heb ik een grote flightcase waar ik mijn pc-monitor op kan zetten en mijn kast erin. Daar zet ik ook mijn lichtpanelen in. Tijdens vervoer gebruik ik 'm om alle snoeren en apparaten gewoon in te stapelen.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

ik heb 3 groote flightcases naast elkaar.

----------


## DJP-BIM

mijn tafel, beetje donker en niet op de rare speakertjes letten[} :Smile: ]

http://www.believe-in-music.nl/foto/...s/MVC-525F.JPG

er zit een bak aan de binnekant deze gaat eruit, en dan vouw ik de tafel zo op tot een dikte van 15 cm!

----------


## Jan-Peter

Hey DJP-BIM dat is een lekkere donkere foto. heb je niets iets beter ?
DJ-Marc... kijk maar eens op mijn site voor het meubel. http://www.galaxy-disco.nl

Er staan verschillende opbouwmogelijkheden op afgebeeld.

----------


## DJ_marc

ja ja 

kijk ik heb geen eigen uit dus aangezien dat ik ook pas 14 ben  :Big Grin: 

maar wij hebben een opel astra stationwagen en daar moet dan 4 boxen in het gehele meubel 2 cd spelers 1 krat met kabels 2 kraten met disco lampen. dus ja
hebben jullie een oplossing of bouwtekening van een makelijk meubel wat niet veel ruimte in beslag neemt

en heb ik nog een vraagje met welke disco lampen kun je nou het best mee beginnen ik heb al een lichtorgel 1 grote disco bol 1 blacklight en 1 stroboscoop en 1 moonflower wat moet ik nog meer voor licht hebben?

----------


## DJ.T

Parren natuurlijk, als je even de moeite had genomen om te lezen...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Idd, zoek eens op "Begin drive-in" en je krijgt denk ik zelfs wel meerdere topics met wat je als eerste moet kopen, als tweede, etc...

Misschien moet je eens nadenken over een aanhangertje voor achter de auto?

----------


## BAJ productions

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> Misschien moet je eens nadenken over een aanhangertje voor achter de auto?



denk dat dit niet een slecht idee is. misschien is huren een idee. heb je hem niet in de weg staan. doen wij ook als alle sets weg zijn. hebben 1 kar te wijnig. kost nie veel en geef gewoon je klant de keus "ik heb voor vervoer een aanhanger nodig kunt U voor vervoer zorgen, dan is de prijs minder voor U"

werkt vaak goed.

----------


## joepadmiraal

> citaat:maar wat hebben jullie nou voor meubel want deze is zeer groot want ik heb namelijk geen busje.



Ik ben begonnen met een soort drieluik van hout met daartussen een kist waar de apparatuur ingeboud zat.
De fotos zijn een beetje groot en staan op me prive servertje dus het laden gaat wat traag.

vooraanzicht
http://213.73.244.18/nico/image/EPSN0058.JPG
achteraanzicht
http://213.73.244.18/nico/image/EPSN0060.JPG
ingeklapt
http://213.73.244.18/nico/image/EPSN0098.JPG

Dichtgeklapt past dat achter in een station wagen en kunnen er makkelijk lampen enzo boven op gezet worden.

Kijk voor het meubel dat we nu gebruiken op http://www.groovytunes.nl. Dit zijn twee flightcases op elkaar. Dat past helaas nie meer in een normale auto dus dat rijden we gewoon in een aanhangwagen die we tegen een schappelijke prijs kunnen 'lenen'. Das dus meteen een tip zoals BAS al zij. Vraag even bij familie/bekende na of iemand een aanhangwagen heeft die in het weekend niet gebruikt wordt.

groeten,
joep

----------


## Juriaan

Mm Ik ga ook een meubel maken
maar ik weet nog niet hoe
Iemand idee's?
Want die van joep is mooi
alleen ik wil alles in flightcases

----------


## DJ.T

Ligt er eerst natuurlijk aan wat je er allemaal in wilt stoppen.
Als je een berg 19'' apparatuur hebt is het wel leuk om 2 19'' kisten van dezelfde hoogte te hebben, daarbovenop kan je dan een brede kist leggen met je mixer en spelers erin.
mooi maniertje verzinnen om alles te bevestigen en dan hoef je alleen nog een voorzetstuk te maken.
Op deze manier hoef je nergens meer een tafel te regelen.
Ook kan je alleen die bovenste kist uit mijn voorbeeld gebruiken als je niet zo veel spullen hebt, daar doe je dan gewoon iets van poten onder, ook hier een voorzetstuk maken met logo en je hebt een mooi maar simpel meubel.

----------


## DJ_marc

nou kijk ik heb ff lopen denken en toen kwam ik hier bij uit 

http://groups.msn.com/DJMeubels/djma...to&PhotoID=604

wat vinden jullier van ??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!?!?!??!

----------


## ralph

Heel erg gamma!

Geen gezicht met die deksels. Schaardelen waar je een plank oplegt: vragen om ellende
1 bezopen feestganger en je alles waar jij zo voorzichtig mee omgaat krijgt een slinger over de vloer.

----------


## Roland

Heb zelf geen dj meubel, gebruik meestal een aantal kisten of tafels. Zwart doekje ervoor en klaar.

----------


## Juriaan

Oke
Ik heb wat dingen gemaakt
Een Opstelling van alle Apparatuur Die ik Wil/heb

Foto's
http://www.juriaantierie.nl/opstelling.jpg
http://www.juriaantierie.nl/opstelling2.jpg

Apparatuur:
8*Par 56 Set 
1*ShowTec Small MushRoom 
1*ShowTec Triple Derby	
1*Colormoon
1*JB Systems FL 1800 / FL-01CX Remote(Strobo)	
2*Antari F-80z (Rookmachine)	
1*Gemini Dubbel Draadloos Microfoon Systeem						
1*Gemini PMX-1800 mixer, 4 kanalen + effecten	
1*American DJ Audio CD speler - DCD-PRO300MKII	
1*Gemini DJX 1 Hoofdtelefoon	
2*Showtec ShowBar DMX T-bar	
1*Botex	DC-8	
2*DAP Audio FlightCase Voor T-Bar + 4 Par56 Short	
2*American DJ Audio FlightCase 19 6HE 	

Bij Het Meubel zijn de 2 zwarte dingen Flightcases met ook een bovenkant die openkant
en weet iemand wat voor hout je het best kan gebruiken
en hoeveel het ongeveer kost

----------


## jurjen_barel

Meubelhout, met andere woorden: MDF of Multiplex.
Kosten hangen af van hoe mooi je alles wil hebben, welke houtsoort, of gewicht je iets uitmaakt, hoe groot het precies moet worden, etc.

Kosten schatten wordt dus moeilijk. Meer gegevens (bijv. maten) zouden handig zijn.

----------


## erik_gj

MDF raad ik je AF. lomp, zwaar en niet stootvast. dus als je gedachten bij MDF lagen omdat het relatief goedkoop is: spaar nog even door.

----------


## Juriaan

Nouwjah
Ik weet hoe ik alles wil hebben
Maarruh 
Die Plank die me flightcases moet houden
Hoe moet ik dit doen?
Hoe heb jij het Joep?
Met welke hout

----------


## DJP-BIM

kostenschatting:
mijn meubel koste ongeveer 150-180 euro, inc aluminium verf en hout.

en ik had multiplex gebruikt.

----------


## DJ_marc

Ja maar ik vroeg om foto's of om bouwtekeningen?!?!??!?!?!?!?

----------


## joepadmiraal

Die bak die ik vroeger gebruikte ging aan het drieluik zelf.
Dus ik had geen plank die een kist moest kunnen dragen.
Maar die bak was aan de onder/zijkant van multiplex en de bovenkant was van mdf omdat dit makkelijk te bewerken was.
Al met al een redelijk gewicht dus (maar goed te doen met 2 man).
De bak die ik nu gebruik heb ik laten maken bij een flightcase bouwer.
Ik zou eigenlijk niet weten wat voor materiaal hierin verwerkt is want alles is geschilderd.
Het is in iedergeval ook geen licht bakkie.
Anders moet je eens op de site van die kistenbouwer kijken, mischien doe je ideen op:
http://www.ppcases.nl

----------


## Knakkerz

ik ga zelf ook binnenkort een flightcase bouwen ik zal nog wel ffe een opsetje er van laten zien! [8D]
ffe photoshoppe

----------


## DJ_marc

o mooi dankje wel en ik heb nog een vraagje

wat voor bediening paneel hebben jullie voor het licht

want ik ben bezig met er 1 aan het maken maar dacht mischien hebben jullie nog een idee of een bouwtekening

----------


## DJ.T

Eentje zelf maken?
Aan je posts te zien kan ik wel raden dat het gewoon een switchpanel wordt, die dingen heb je al vanaf 40 euro hoor, waarom zou je ze dan zelf maken??

----------


## Knakkerz

idd ... mischien ben je nog wel meer kwijt als je ze zelf maakt.

----------


## DJ_marc

dat is niet waar want als je schakelaars haalt met stopcontact ben je goedkoper uit 

maar zal wel even foto makene

ik heb een de foto's van me apparatuur die komen binnenkort op die msn groep djmeubel te staan 

mzzl

----------


## DJ.T

10 schakelaars met 10 stopcontacten heb je echt niet voor 40 euro hoor!
Plus dat het er niet uit ziet en ontzettend veel ruimte in neemt, je kan in het donker ook nog eens bijzonder slecht zien welke er aan staat.
Haal gewoon een leuk 19'' kastje, die dingen zijn 1he hoog en dan heb je verlichte schakelaars, dat voor 40 euro.
Voor dat geld ga je toch geen schakelaars kopen en er uren werk in stoppen?
Stel dat je ze heel goedkoop kan krijgen dan heb je voor 30 euro stopcontacten en schakelaars (ik betwijfel het maar stel dat, tenzij je karwei spul haalt natuurlijk) dan nog ga je toch niet zoveel tijd eraan besteden voor iets wat er niet uitziet en ''maar'' 10 euro minder kost.
Je maakt dit nu maar ik durf te wedden dat je binnen een paar weken wilt dat je gewoon zo'n ding had gekocht.

----------


## DJ_marc

ja maar bij de gamma denk 10 schakelaars en stopcontacten zijn denk 20 euro

maar ja het is wel makelijker als het heel donker is.
maar ik kan wel aan zo'n schakelaar komen maar daar zit geen stopcontact achter op en dan moet ik al die lampen aan passen.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dit heb ik zelf ook gedaan. Gewone lichtschakelaars in me meubel zetten en aan de achterkant inbouwstekkerblokken. Werkt fantastisch! Alleen oppassen dat je er geen cd's op gooit [:I]

----------


## Juriaan

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_marc_
> 
> ja maar bij de gamma denk 10 schakelaars en stopcontacten zijn denk 20 euro
> 
> maar ja het is wel makelijker als het heel donker is.
> maar ik kan wel aan zo'n schakelaar komen maar daar zit geen stopcontact achter op en dan moet ik al die lampen aan passen.



 Nou ik heb mijne ook zow
je maakt gewoon een kabeltje

----------


## moderator

Alle onzin die niets met meubel te maken heeft verwijderd.

----------


## DJ_marc

is goed Mod 

wie heeft er bouwtekeningen van zijn dj meubel ????

----------


## Knakkerz

waarom maak je er zelf niet een? gwoon ffe creatief zijn!
lijkt net of mensen voor jou je eten moeten blazen omdat het te warm is... zon gevoel krijg ik

----------


## DJ_marc

ja oke klopt maar denk dan heb ik een beetje richt lijn.

maar ik kijk nog even 

maar als je bouwtekening hebt gewoon sturen

----------


## DJ_marc

hey ik heb laatst even zitten tekenen en toen heb ik dit gemaakt 

http://groups.msn.com/djmeubels/djma...to&PhotoID=656

en wat vinden jullie er van het wordt door deurschanieren uitgeklapt en ingeklapt en als alles staat kommen er 2 dwaars schoten voor de stevigheid en daar aan de zijkanten zitten dan 2 aan ieders kant boeken houders en op de achter van het meubel ook 2 voor het dragen van plaat met de apparatuur. weet niet als jullie snappen maar ja.

vraag graag je mening

----------


## jurjen_barel

Kan heel goed lijkt me. En dan was je van plan je 19" kasten eronder te zetten? Ik zou proberen of je die aan je meubel vast kan maken, zodat het geheel niet naar voren klapt als er een dronken iemand aan trekt.

----------


## Juriaan

Lijkt eeen beetje heel erg op mijne

----------


## DJ_marc

ja mischien maar dan bedoel je meker niet van die lage kastjes voor je versterkers maar echt kasten boven een meter of zo maar ik snap je.

maar ik draai niet op feesten waar flink wordt gesopen (mag niet) 
want draai alleen voor klasseavonden en kleine feesten maar dan is het nog wel handig. stel er loopt een klein kind tegen aan en daar gaat ja meubel en apparatuur ja is wel handig.

maar jurrian wat heb jij voor meubel dan of heb je er geen foto van.

mzzl Marc

----------


## DJ_marc

ik bedoel jurjen het is wel steviger.

----------


## Juriaan

ik heb nog geen meubel
wel een ontwerp gemaakt:
http://music.juriaantierie.nl/front.jpg Bovenaanzicht
http://music.juriaantierie.nl/front1.jpg Voor Aanzicht

Ik wil het zoals http://www.ppcases.nl/10_0064_9611_01.htm

en waar logo staat van een soort wit doorschijnend plastic met daarachter een par 36 met kleurenwiel
Ik neem expres geen plank ertussen want ik gebruik gewoon tafels van de klant

Wat vinden jullie hiervan?

----------


## DJ_marc

ja zo iets wil ik nou ook dat je 4 platen hebt en dat je daar een kist op legt?.! is dat zeker ja das ook mooi maar wat heb jij voor appartuur dan.juriaan

----------


## Drive inn tnt

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Juriaan_
> 
> ik heb nog geen meubel
> wel een ontwerp gemaakt:
> http://music.juriaantierie.nl/front.jpg Bovenaanzicht
> http://music.juriaantierie.nl/front1.jpg Voor Aanzicht
> 
> Ik wil het zoals http://www.ppcases.nl/10_0064_9611_01.htm
> 
> ...



En als je klant nou is geen tafel heeft?[:0]
Ik zou nooit afhankelijk van een klant willen zijn ivm materiaal.

----------


## Juriaan

anders haal ik het niet met vervoer
en ze h3bben bijna altijd een tafel
en zo niet regel ik wel wat

----------


## DJP-BIM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Juriaan_
> 
> anders haal ik het niet met vervoer



aanhanger aanschaffen mischien

ontopic:

ik ben begonnen met een soortgelijke tafel, ik gebruikte ook een losse bak waaronder ik zelf de poten schroefde en had dus geen tafels nodig van de klant. Kwa vervoer had je dan alleen 4 losse tafelpoten erbij scheelt niets

----------


## Juriaan

Aanhanger Hoeveel kost dat 3000 ? ik wil eerst me apparatuur op orde enz

----------


## DjFlo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Juriaan_
> 
> Aanhanger Hoeveel kost dat 3000 ? ik wil eerst me apparatuur op orde enz



Nee joh die van mij was 600,- Dus het kan best!

groeten

floris

----------


## DJ_marc

jo mensen

djp-bim heb jij een tekening van je meubel daar ben ik wel benieuwt naar.

----------


## DJP-BIM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJ_marc_
> 
> jo mensen
> 
> djp-bim heb jij een tekening van je meubel daar ben ik wel benieuwt naar.



mijn oude (dus met losse tafelpoten)

of mijn nieuwe? (opgeklapt nog geen 20 cm dik)

kheb geen tekeningen ofzo, maar wel foto's van het maken moet je me maar even mailen ofzo (check me profile voor adres)

----------


## DJ_marc

nou stuur maar van allebei

----------


## STim

Mij mag je die foto's ook wel eens sturen als je wil. Bedankt!

----------


## moderator

Aangezien we gaan mailen ipv deelnemen aan het forum (!) onderwerp afgesloten.
Met de Hartelijke groeten van modje.

----------

